# Lost my best Friend



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

I had to put my black Lab down yesterday, she had cancer at only 9 years old. Best hunting dog I've ever had.

Very sad


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Sorry to hear this canes1123. Hope things look up soon!


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I know how you feel,my 8 year old female lab has cancer she went on her last trip to north dakota this past week. She had a blast retreiving ducks but even with the medication its only a matter of time.


----------



## JBB (Feb 9, 2005)

Every time I lose or have to put down a friend it is so hard. I tell my self no dogs. Then shortly after that end up with another. I have had dogs for 50 plus years. Still my best friends. Remeber what they say, lock your dog and your wife in the trunk of your car. Let them out an hour later, which one is glad to see you?


----------



## ezzie77 (Mar 30, 2010)

"if my dogs are not in heaven then i do not want to go there" sorry for your loss...


----------



## canes1123 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone. She will be missed, we are getting a new pup ( chocolate lab ) in 2 weeks.


----------



## fieldgeneral (Feb 12, 2013)

I am partial towards Choclates, it will give you years of smiles! sorry to hear about your loss. We all feel your pain. My choclate is almost 11.


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

My prayers are with you.


----------



## hunterboy (Dec 5, 2004)

Well its over, we lost her friday morning...... At leat she had one last trip to north dakota to remember her by.... Tough sitting in the deer stand this weekend by myself thinking about her. that dog had drive!!!!


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

My heart breaks for you. I lost my Chocolate lab in 2010 when she was 17 and had really imbedded her self in my heart. My Yellow lab had a stroke in June 2011 then 28 days latter My springer was put down with cancer. Then July this year My vizula passed on.

I got a new pup at the end of August, I really needed her to get me out of my funk.

 Al


----------



## Dakota01 (Nov 11, 2013)

Sorry to hear about your loss,a good upland or waterfowl dog is a joy to see work,best of luck with your new pup.


----------

